# 1998 Jeep Wrangler - Check Gagaes Light/Volt Meter



## SVRangerDad (Jul 26, 2009)

My son drives a 1998 Jeep Wrangler Sahara I6-4.0L with manual transmission that he purchased about 6 weeks ago. Two nights ago he was driving home and his light began to dim. The radio quit playing. The "Check Gages" light came on and the volt meter was reading at the extreme low end.

My first thought was the alternate had gone out. We replaced it. Jump the vehicle and I sent him down the road to put a little charge to the battery. Thirty minutes later he was back and the problem had re-occurred. The jeep died right in front of the house. We put a new battery in. The jeep started right up. He left to go to a friends house and was back in 15 minutes. It was doing the same thing.

We checked the battery ground and looked for any dead shorts on the battery cables but could not see any.

At this point I am stumped. Voltage Meter?: but I thought it was part of the Alternator or is it part of the ECM.

Help!!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi SVRangerdad

Sadly the jeep wranglers from 91-98 have external regulators (pic 1) which are in the ECM. There are also Wrangler alternators with internal regulators to avoid this problem. ( pic 2 ), But the ECM must be tested for the check engine light if the internal type is used.


----------



## Wrangler98 (Mar 17, 2010)

My Wrangler is doing exactly the same thing as your son's. I hve replaced the starter, battery, ignition switch and coil, have had the alternator tested and passed. I have been told that I possibly have a bare wire touching the body somewhere but have not found one. What was the result with your jeep?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

hey octane both thumbnails are the same


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Sorry about that guys just noticed it, the thumbnails were supposed to be 1 with an internal and the other external regulator.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Some testing is not conclusive. It may depend on where you have the test performed and the type of testing done. I took a rebuilt alternator back to the place of purchase when it failed to keep the battery charged after 1 day and it was given a clean bill of health. I reinstalled it and charged the battery... same results after 1 day and the battery was dead.... the car "died" in the middle of a busy highway on a dark night.

I took the alternator to my usual store and it tested defective... not bad for a freshly rebuilt unit...:laugh: I returned the alternator to the source and got a refund... purchased the replacement from my usual source.... problem gone. 

My daughter was in too big a hurry and purchased the alternator, against my advice, because my favorite store was closed for the evening.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I goggled and goggled, I can't find anything on a external voltage regulator except on old CJ's and MB's


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

try a diff alternator and if it doesnt work buy a after market voltage regulator and wire it in. READ THE DIRECTIONS if you do this.


----------



## Wrangler98 (Mar 17, 2010)

I tested the voltage regulator and its fine. Is there a way to test the alternator if the jeep is not running?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Wrangler98 said:


> I tested the voltage regulator and its fine. Is there a way to test the alternator if the jeep is not running?


An auto parts store should be able to do that if you remove the alternator and take it to them for testing.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wrangler98 said:


> I tested the voltage regulator and its fine. Is there a way to test the alternator if the jeep is not running?


Not unless you know exactly what your doing.


----------



## garyrfox (Mar 3, 2012)

my wrangler stops charging after starting turn the key off &on when runing then it starts charging this happens when theres good load on and somtimes not


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Basically all vehicles stop charging when the engine is off. Gary on your Wrangler, you do know what happens if the battery drop below 10 right?


----------



## garyrfox (Mar 3, 2012)

i dont know i start the jeep drive check gages light comes on meter gos to 0 makeing lot noise as im driving turn off key then on it all works


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats sounds like a alt problem, or a wiring problem somewhere. Either way Jeeps are easy enouhg to fix they just take a little time


----------

